
Don't Let Your Development Environment Rot - amasad
https://repl.it/site/blog/rot
======
tabtab
I don't necessarily think that a fairly long stack learning curve by itself is
a problem. If the extra parts/layers actually pay off after learning, then you
have net savings of labor. Regardless, it's always good to stay critical of
your stack and try to simplify things over time, and experiment on the side
without breaking production processes.

